# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مركز عبقري الرياضيات- تعالوا بسرعة.. خبر حلو

## بنت المها

السلام عليكم 
اليوم يبت لكم موضوع حلو جدا مفيد للرياضيات ونقلت بعض النصوص من منتدى ثاني والباقي كتبته بنفسي
انتشرت مراكز تدريب الحساب الذهني في جميع أنحاء العالم 
بمسميات مختلفة منها :
E يوسي ماس ( UCMAS ).
E ألوها ( ALOHA ).
E عقول ( OKOOL ) .
E برنامج عبقري الرياضيات .
E مركز العقل الذكي للحساب الذهني.
E وغيرها ...

6 تقدم هذه المراكز الدورات عن طريق عدة مستويات ، كل مستوى مدته ثلاثة شهور بواقع ساعتين فقط كل أسبوع .

' يساهم الحساب الذهني في تطوير القدرات الذهنية للأطفال باستخدام الحساب والأرقام فهو مفيد جداً للأطفال الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين ( 4 إلى 13 ) . 
' وقد ساهمت هذه المراكز في تدريب الطلاب وتنمية ذكائهم وتنمية مهارات الاستماع وزيادة القدرة التخيلية ...

I نداء لوزارة التربية والتعليم ( لجنة تطوير مناهج الرياضيات )
أضيفوا لمناهج الرياضيات إستراتيجيات للحساب الذهني .

I رجاء من رؤساء أقسام الرياضيات في إدارات التربية والتعليم .
ساهموا بالأنشطة اللاصفية لتعميم تدريب الطلاب في المدارس . 
I دعوة لأولياء الأمور .
لا تحرموا أبنائكم وبادروا إلى تسجيلهم في أحد هذه المراكز وسوف تذكرونني بخير لما تلاحظونه على تحسين في مستويات أبنائكم .

6 ( وذكر فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين ).


وبعد بحث في النت قريت ان المركز فتح في العين والشارجة والحين فاتح في بوظبي من سنتين

في بوظبي اسمه UCMAS وهو في شارع حمدان مقابل عمارة سن اند ساند ( للرياضة) 

موظف مصري زميلي مودي عياله هناك وبسعر رمزي ويمدح الدراسة وايد 

الدراسة ترتكز على جعل الطالب بعد فترة من الزمن يتخيل وجود عداد الخشب( اللي كنا نستخدمه ونحن صغار) في عقله ويطلع نتائج معقدة او تحتاج وقت طويل في ثواني .. يعني لا تفوتون على عمركم

وهي بواقع مرتين اسبوعيا
انا حاليا بدخل بنتي ( عمرها 5 سنوات ونص) 

واتمنى مرة ثانية من وزارة التربية والتعليم ترمي مشروع مدارس الغد في البحر( او عفوا تعيد النظر وتضيف هالمنهج) ولهم دائما جزيل الشكر

والسموحة

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## UM-Alia

الموضوع حلو الصراحة وحلو بعد حق الاجازة الصيفية منها يتعلمون ومنها يسلون في شي مفيد ...

بس بغيت اعرف اسمه ومكانه في الشارجة ؟

----------


## امبراطويه ميم

وفي رااك ماشي ؟؟

----------


## عود ودهن عود

وانا بغيت أعرف اسمه ومكانه في العين

----------


## بنت المها

اليوم بسير لهم إن شاء الله وبحاول اخذ منهم اسماء وعناوين المراكز في الشارجة والعين بس في راس الخيمة ما اتوقع موجود لكني بسأل وفالكم طيب

شكرا على المرور

----------


## UM-Alia

DUBAI
S No Area Contact Details 
1 Karama Main (D1) Ph : +971 4 3373875, 3373169, Fax : +971 4 3373876 
Email : [email protected] 
2 Karama Sheikh Hamdan Colony Ph : +971 4 3979918, Fax : +971 4 3979668 
Mobile : +971 50 6988143 
Email : [email protected] 
3 Bur Dubai Ph : +971 4 3936223, Fax : +971 4 3934703 
Mobile : +971 50 7646637 
Email : [email protected] 
4 Deira Ph : +971 4 2973317, Fax : +971 4 2973063 
Mobile : +971 50 4662739 
Email : [email protected] 
5 Al Qusais Ph : +971 4 2610775, Fax : +971 4 2610774 
Mobile : +971 50 6558453 
Email : [email protected] 
6 Sheikh Zayed Road [email protected] 
7 
Jebel Ali 
Ph : +971 4 3412135, Fax : +971 4 3412136 
Mobile : +971 50 7941154 
Email : [email protected] 

ABU DHABI S No Area Contact Details 
1 Hamdan Ph : +971 2 6763033, 6766495, 
Fax : +971 2 6766018 
Email : [email protected] 
2 Khalidiya Ph : +971 2 6315529, Fax : +971 2 6317661 
Mobile : +971 50 2452732 
Email : [email protected] 
3 Electra / Madinat Zayed Ph : +971 2 6219960, Fax : +971 2 6766018 
Mobile : +971 50 4390447 
Email : [email protected] 
4 Defence Road Ph : +971 2 6422147, Fax : +971 2 4455618 
Mobile : +971 50 7425190 
Email : [email protected] 
5 Mussafah Ph : +971 2 4430151, Mobile : +971 50 6142838 
Email : [email protected] 
6 Al Ain Ph : +971 3 7679757, Fax : +971 3 7672001 
Mobile : +971 50 3318373 
Email : [email protected] 

SHARJAH S No Area Contact Details 
1 Rolla Ph : +971 6 5695262 
Fax : +971 6 5695262 
Mobile : +971 50 2665491 
Email : [email protected] 
2 Abu Shagara Ph : +971 6 5536169 
Fax : +971 6 5536169 
Mobile : +971 50 7398307 
Email : [email protected] 
3 Al Khan Ph : +971 6 5537677 
Fax : +971 6 5537677 
Mobile : +971 50 2591366 
Email : [email protected] 
4 Al Sour Ph : +971 6 5748830 
Fax : +971 6 5748830 
Mobile : +971 50 5358511 
Email : [email protected] 
5 Al Nahda Ph : +971 6 5319847
Fax : +971 6 5316832 
Mobile : +971 50 4628563
Email : [email protected] 

AJMAN S No Area Contact Details 
1 Al Murur Ph : +971 6 7447595 
Mobile : +971 50 6396152 
2 Rulers Court
(Near LULU Hypermarket)
Ph : +971 6 7445642
Fax : +971 6 7448405 
Mobile : +971 50 8780725 / +971 50 7976931
Email : [email protected] 

هذي عناوينهم 

وانا اتصلت ال لفل الواحد ب 780 لمدة 3 شهور ممكن اتقسطين المبلغ كل شهر تدفعين شي

----------


## بنت المها

مشكورة اختي أم علياء وما قصرتي انا توني ياية من عندهم وقالولي ان فرع راس الخيمة بيفتح قريب وبالنسبة لفرع بوظبي للصغار من سن 4-7 سنوات الدراسة بتكون في فيلا خلف الكنتاكي في شارع المطار من الساعة 5 الى 6 ونص المساء وحاليا ينتظرون اكتمال العدد علشان يبدون الحصص
والاشتراك اول مرة 300 درهم

----------


## بنت المها

*في الشارجة اسمه
جينيس بارك Genius Park في أبو شغارة هاتف: 5536169/06

وبعد في الشارجة
كرييتف مايندز creative Minds في الخان والهاتف: 5537677/06

وفي الشارجة بعد:
يو سي ماس USMAS في الخان والهاتف: 5695265/06

وبشكل عام موقعهم في الدولة على النت هو
www. ucmasuae.com*

----------


## راك ليدي

صباح الخير بنااااااااااااااااااااات هذا عيالنا يدرسونه في الشويفات من سنين....مب شي يديد

----------


## أم عبدالله77

حلو 
شفت برنامج عنه في التلفزيون وايد مفيد

----------


## المتفائله بالجنان

يزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج الله خير انا صارلي فتره ادور عليهم ...
عاد ما صدقت لقيت الرقم و اتصلت فيهم و خبروني انه في دوربتبدأ للي اعمارهم 7 سنوات يو م الأثنين 
خبرتني ان مكانهم في العين عدال جمعية المناصير بس و ين ماعرف....
يوم الأثنين شكلي بسير ادور عليهم..
اكرر شكري مره ثانية ياعزيزتي

----------


## white cat

روووووووووووووووووعة موضوعج

----------


## kholud2008

وااااااااو روعة
بس ماشي في راس الخيمة

----------


## الوظيحي

هذا نفس برنامج الكومون اللي في المدارس النموذجيه في ابوظبي و نفس برنامج سمارت اللي في النشىء الصالح بالعين ولدي مخلص كورسين او مستويين و هو في KG2

----------


## * أم نورة *

كله يرمسون بالانجليزي واليهال شو عرفهم انجليزي واعتقد كلهم هنود يا ريت تعطونى معلومات اكثر عن الدراسة
وما فيه مدرسين عرب

----------


## بنت المها

الحين اختي أم نورة وين تلاقين يهال ما يعرفون انجليزي؟؟ كل الأهالي يدورون على مدارس تدرس انجليزي ومن النادر جدا المدارس الثانية
هو صح المدرسين هنود
بس مثل ما قلت انا زميلي مصري وعياله الاثنين مدخلنهم هناك ويمدح المكان وايد

----------


## مروهاج

انا اتصلت فيهم خساره مافى براس الخيمه وما حيفتحوا لكنه ممكن اسير ام القوين بس مايقبلو 3سنين ونصف

----------


## بنت المها

الدراسة عندهم من اربع سنين لين 11 سنة تقريبا او 13 سنة وهم قالولي في بوظبي انهم بيفتحون في كل امارة بس يباله وقت علشان المكان والموظفين وهكذا

----------


## * أم نورة *

> الحين اختي أم نورة وين تلاقين يهال ما يعرفون انجليزي؟؟ كل الأهالي يدورون على مدارس تدرس انجليزي ومن النادر جدا المدارس الثانية
> هو صح المدرسين هنود
> بس مثل ما قلت انا زميلي مصري وعياله الاثنين مدخلنهم هناك ويمدح المكان وايد


صح كلامج الغالية بس بنتى في حكومى مب خاص والانجليزي مب لين هناك وافكر اذا الله راد ادخلها خاص اذا تيسرت الامور

----------


## عيمانيه

الله

انا ان شاء الله بسال عنهم و بدخل اختي وأخوي


على الاقل نستغل قدراتهم

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## ليل ونور

بنت المها مشكوره على الموضوع وياليت حد يخبرني عن مكانهم في العين

----------


## بنت الاصال

شكوووورة وايد حلوة الفكرة

----------


## بنت المها

خواتي انا دخلت بنتي شما وعيال اخوي الثلاثة

حاليا المعلمة( هي عربية بس تتكلم انجليزي)( وترا الانجليزي عندهم يعني مدرس اسيوي) تمدح بنتي وايد وانا تفهم بسرعة

بس البنت ما تحب تسير علما بانها حصة في الاسبوع يعني بسها دلع هالبنت!!!
الكورس 3 شهور -- حصة اسبوعيا - ساعتين والمبلغ 780 درهم تقريبا + فلوس التسجيل( ما اذكر كم  :Frown:  )
وفي الصيف إجازة وبيرجعون يبدون في شهر سبتمبر

وعلشان يخصون البرنامج كله يبالهم 3 سنوات واحسن شي لما يكونون من عمر 6 أو 5 سنوات وما يتعدى عمرهم 13 سنة

والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## rozee

ثانكسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## ريـــــــم

> هذا نفس برنامج الكومون اللي في المدارس النموذجيه في ابوظبي و نفس برنامج سمارت اللي في النشىء الصالح بالعين ولدي مخلص كورسين او مستويين و هو في KG2




أنا عيالي في النشئ الصالح ..

بنتي في الجريد ون وولدي في الكيجي 2 واثنينهم ياخذون برنامج سمارت ..

من يوم كانوا في الكيجي 1 .. وهو مفيد بصراحة .. 

ينمي المهارات الحسابية عندهم ويقوي ذاكرتهم ..

موفقين إن شاء الله ^_^

----------


## um noor

شي جميل بصراحه 
في بعض المدارس الخاصه تعتمد هالطريقه بصراحه اليهال يتعلمونها بسرعه 
مساكين عيال المدارس الحكوميع محرومين مع ان عندهم القدره على كسب هالمهاره 

تحياتي

----------


## أم الرياحين

انا مدرسة بناتي خاصه .... سووا الكورس الأول في المدرسه عن طريق مركز UCMAS
لمدة ثلاث شهور على حسابنا طبعا ... بعد ما اقترحنا عليهم هالشي 
بس المشكله ..... انه الكل سجل اللي يريد واللي مايريد .....اليهال خربوا على بعض ... ما تعاملوا معاه بجديه ... خاصه انه كان في آخر الدوام .... بعدين قالولنا: انتم ما بتشوفون النتيجه الا إذا خلصوا خمس مراحل على الأقل

بس صراحه هو يعتمد على مواضبة الطالب على حل الواجب اليومي والا ما في فايده

وللعلم الواجب ما ياخذ أكثر من خمس دقائق

ف







غذا عندكم استعداد على متابعتهم ... والا عيالكم الله هادنهم وينجزون واجباتهم بنفسهم ... فتوكلوا على الله ولا تترددون

----------


## نهياد3

موقع الUCMAS قي الشارقة في بناية سوق السور المقابل للسوق المركزي وسعر 700 درهم وانا دخلت ابني 9 سنوات لكي يتعلم النضباط والتركيز في حصصه المدرسية قبل تعلم الرياضيات وهو ممتاز ذيادة قدرات الطفل الحسيه

----------


## ليندااااا

هالمراكز مناسبة في العطل الصيفية 
رفــــــــــــــــع

----------


## dima.

سبحان الله

----------


## شعاع امل

بس ممكن حد يقول لي وين في العين

----------


## يمنات

السموحه 

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمه

----------

